# Google Sheets =ArrayFormula(Index(Match)))



## WarPigl3t (Sep 16, 2020)

Im using Google Sheets.  I am trying to create an array formula that uses Index Match.  It is a multiple criteria match.  It does return the first one, but not anymore than that.  I have 2 results that meet this criteria and the second one is not being outputed.
`=IFERROR(ARRAYFORMULA(INDEX('Punch Card'!$A3:$F, MATCH(1,('Punch Card'!$A3:$A=$A$2)*('Punch Card'!$B3:$B>=$C$4)*('Punch Card'!$B3:$B<=$C$6),0),2)),"No Results")`
The above formula is as follows:
=IFERROR(ARRAYFORMULA(INDEX(table range A-F, MATCH(1, (Column A equals a text string in A2)*(Column B is greater than or equal to a date in C4)*(Column B is less than or equal to a date in C6)),"No Results")

Please kindly help me out.


----------



## WarPigl3t (Sep 19, 2020)

This code worked for me.
`=FILTER('Punch Card'!$B$3:$B,'Punch Card'!$A$3:$A=$A$2, 'Punch Card'!$B$3:$B>=$C$4, 'Punch Card'!$B$3:$B<=$C$6)`


----------

